# Ochain E?



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Interesting new product, think it has merit?








Better e-bike suspension feel with OChain-E — Mountain Bike Rider


Italian mountain bike component brand, OChain, has a new product to make your dual-suspension e-bike feel even livelier. Design engineers at OChain specialize in reducing chain growth and pedal kickback – both of which are sacrifices of having a dual-suspension bike, with a tensioned drivetrain...




apple.news


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/why-you-shouldnt-worry-about-pedal-kickback.html


----------



## springs (May 20, 2017)

O chain makes sense if you have high engagement hubs...especially instant engagement like the Onyx.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

springs said:


> O chain makes sense if you have high engagement hubs...especially instant engagement like the Onyx.


Right. One of the things I love about my Onyx hub is it needs no Ochain.
=sParty


----------



## springs (May 20, 2017)

Sparticus said:


> Right. One of the things I love about my Onyx hub is it needs no Ochain.
> =sParty


Is that like a double contradiction?


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Why you shouldn't worry about pedal kickback.
=sParty


----------

